# Evic VTC Mini Stainless Steel Temp Control



## GlacieredPyro (18/11/15)

Hey all,

So there has been some scattered information on these boards regarding this topic.
So here are some findings and things.
Hopefully this helps someone who has been having trouble.

According to pbsardo 2.0 is configured for 304 SS.

Here are some successful attempts at using it:

@arbdullah has the following :
316L SS
11wrap 24g
2.5mm dual coil
on the bellus @ 500° and 50watts.



> The only time that it kicks back into power mode it after I've been dry burning it in power mode, but screw the atty off and put it on again and it's good to go.



@GlacieredPyro has the following:
316 SS 26G
5 wrap spaced
2.5mm dual coil
Billow v2 @ 440°F - 500°F 45W
0.18ohms



> The key for me was getting under 0.2ohms. Hasn't kicked back once since.
> Tested on 2 seperate tanks and mods.



From what I understand the coefficient difference between 304 and 316 isn't huge so it should still be fine for those of us using the 316 variants.

Please post any un-/successful SS TC attempts on the evic mini vtc here.
Special thanks to @arbdullah for the help.


----------



## Nimatek (18/11/15)

My findings so far on using SS and the Evic VTC Mini.

Billow V2:
316 SS 26G
5 wrap spaced
2.5mm dual coil
440°F - 500°F 45W
0.19ohms

Goblin Mini: 
316 SS 26G
5 wrap spaced
2.5mm dual coil
440°F - 500°F 50W
0.18ohms

Subtank Mini:
316 SS 26G
4.5 wrap spaced
2.5mm dual coil
400°F - 440°F 35W
0.43ohms

All of these are working perfectly on my mod and Temp Control doesn't go crazy at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

